# VCR/TV --> DVD in the van



## newhouse1390 (Jan 10, 2005)

We have just purchased a GMC Conversion van with a raised roof (TV/VCR). We want to take the VCR out and use a DVD player. All of the devices are in their respective compartments pretty tight. I can’t take the VCR or the TV out without having to unscrew some screws. The problem is I am not really sure what I am unscrewing. Has anyone ever done something like the before, or know how to get behind the VCR/TV?


----------



## enoctis (Aug 28, 2005)

*Don't worry...*

Just unscrew the screws. Nothing is going to happen that will jeopardize your van, or it's media components. Keep in mind that installing media equipment into a vehicle isn't rocket science. In fact, the people that originally installed the very screws you're about to take out are most likely less intelligent than yourself. I would assume highschool drop-outs.

You over-estimate the corporate world. 

By the way, I like your signature; I'm serving.


----------

